# Amazing tutorial for historical doll sewing



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I ran across this wonderful site that shows how to make incredible historical doll clothing.

http://www.antiquelilac.com/victorian-ballgown---tutorials.html

Here's a photo of some of the costumes covered.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Whoa! That picture is fabulous. I don't sew doll clothes any longer, but that would have been a treasure when I did.


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

Wow! Love it! I'll have to show this to my dd's.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm seriously wanting a doll like that, but I'm going to have to save up a bit to get them. They are rather large, so it will be a bit easier to sew fancy dresses for them.


----------

